# Little Travs Next Cycle Layout??



## traviswyliedime (Jul 3, 2012)

Alright guys Im getting ready to fire up my 3rd run here in mid to late August and Im getting everything figured out. Guess I just need some suggestions and/or advice. Its gonna be a mix of 3 different labs: starke, pea, and cvl....kinda a pain on dosing if you ask me. Here is what Im thinking. The dosages might be a tad high but I got to step on stage and I need more mass!!

Weeks 1-20: *Testosterone enanthate*@ 1000mg/ week
Weeks 1-18: *nandrolone Decanoate*@ 500-750mg/week
Weeks 1-4 then 17-20?? : *dbol*@ 50mg/day
*Arimidex*: .25-50mg as needed
*Caber*: .25mg E3D

My biggest concern is *hcg*.. I want to keep the boys downstairs kicking throughout the cycle. I just dont know if I should run it on cycle or blast before PCT. What do yall think?

And a few stats....
*Weight*: 240
*Height*: 5 8
*BF*: If I could guess id say 11-12%..i cant still see my turtle shell abs lol


Id really appreciate any feedback you guys give me! Thanks brothers..

-Travis


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

hey bro what were your previous cycles? Thats alot of gear and only being your third run I dont feel that you need that much myself.

Also if your trying to get on stage what are you competing in? Dbol at the end might not be the best choice


----------



## Hurt (Jul 3, 2012)

Cobra how the hell do you have so many little green squares?!?!

And Trav, yeah what Cobra said.

BTW when are you going to post some damn pics??? Until then I'll believe you're 5'8 135 lbs.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 3, 2012)

Ya man that's a lot. More isn't always better.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

Hurt said:


> Cobra how the hell do you have so many little green squares?!?!
> 
> And Trav, yeah what Cobra said.
> 
> BTW when are you going to post some damn pics??? Until then I'll believe you're 5'8 135 lbs.



I whined and complained to pob..even offered to suck his dick..finally after he whipped it out and realized I wasnt playin around he adjusted my rep points lol

now I am the robin hood of the rep system...giving to the deserving!!!


----------



## Hurt (Jul 3, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I whined and complained to pob..even offered to suck his dick..finally after he whipped it out and realized I wasnt playin around he adjusted my rep points lol
> 
> now I am the robin hood of the rep system...giving to the deserving!!!



lol...welll if anyone should have that job, it should be yo bro...don't dish that shit out freely though, make them work for it.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 3, 2012)

Trav did u try tren higher than test? Some guys have minimal to no sides when they run it like that.  Those guys also say they had horrible sides when test was higher than tren.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 3, 2012)

im at 240 as of today and i want to go into a deep offseason and see if i can get to the 255-265 range and get with my old prep coach from there!! tren really scared the hell out of me... with my body type i really need cardio at least 3-4 times a week or i will blow up and not in a good way!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 3, 2012)

maybe i should try tren the opposite way of test this run... i just need my cardio you know and with the test higher it just wasnt happening and the lady wasnt too happy about the problem downstairs!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

Hurt said:


> lol...welll if anyone should have that job, it should be yo bro...don't dish that shit out freely though, make them work for it.



oh you better believe it hurt...its got to be a good post my brotha


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 3, 2012)

That's why u need the old man cocktail!!! Heheh


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 3, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> oh you better believe it hurt...its got to be a good post my brotha


are we talking about your big green Dick here or we helping trav out?  Lol. Kissies.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> maybe i should try tren the opposite way of test this run... i just need my cardio you know and with the test higher it just wasnt happening and the lady wasnt too happy about the problem downstairs!


if you need cardio and tren effected that while you were on it the first time its not gonna matter what you run your test at, it will still effect your cardio bro

and the dick thing is solved with simple blood work man...you got to follow it especially since it seems like your sensitive to either estro or prolactin or both


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 3, 2012)

fuck im confused now! ive been planning this deca cycle for months and in seconds you guys tore it apart!! LOL


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> are we talking about your big green Dick here or we helping trav out?  Lol. Kissies.



you know I like to talk about the hulk any chance I get!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 3, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> if you need cardio and tren effected that while you were on it the first time its not gonna matter what you run your test at, it will still effect your cardio bro
> 
> and the dick thing is solved with simple blood work man...you got to follow it especially since it seems like your sensitive to either estro or prolactin or both



i was running both arimidex and caber and still couldnt get it up at all...it really sucked for 14 weeks! i plan on getting bloodwork done in the next few weeks to see how everything is going.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

not tore apart bro...lets tweek it here...

Weeks 1-22: Testosterone enanthate@ 750mg/ week
 Weeks 1-18: nandrolone Decanoate@ 500mg/week
 Weeks 1-6: dbol@ 50mg/day
weeks 16-22: anavar @ 60mg/day (better to end with this then dbol)
 Arimidex: .25-50mg eod as needed
 Caber: .5mg E3D
weeks 1-22: hcg 500iu mon/thurs

this is a very big cycle and not sure if its a good one for your third

this is not including pct


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 3, 2012)

Yea Cs hit it there.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 3, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> fuck im confused now! ive been planning this deca cycle for months and in seconds you guys tore it apart!! LOL


nah dude were just family here. You have a lot of money tied up in that cycle that you clearly don't need to.waste. were here to help you make a good decision, but at the end its you who has to make the decision


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 3, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> not tore apart bro...lets tweek it here...
> 
> Weeks 1-22: Testosterone enanthate@ 750mg/ week
> Weeks 1-18: nandrolone Decanoate@ 500mg/week
> ...



that does look damn good cobra...i really like the anavar part 

but running hcg through the whole cycle?? do you ever worry about desensitization or messing up the hpta?


----------



## Hurt (Jul 3, 2012)

I like CS's modifications.  It is a big cycle, but if you're serious about competing I say go for it.  I know you've run test at 750 in the past, but there is no need to increase just for the sake of doing so.  You're running a new compound, so you should still get some great gains IMO.  

And you still need to post pics, I don't care if you're translucent sucka. 5'8 135lbs...


----------



## Hurt (Jul 3, 2012)

edit: new compound(s)


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 3, 2012)

damn it hurt i still dont have a camera!! i wish you were in tx and we could freaking train!
but do i really have to run hcg the entire cycle (((


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

you dont have to but I would not recommend that...your running a 19nor which shuts you down pretty dam hard. Harder then any other aas....same as tren. I would do everything I could to keep those nuts making ITT....and plus its proly the least expensive thing on the menu


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

after we get your cycle where you want it we need to talk about your pct after that beast


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 3, 2012)

what if i did a little bast about 8-10 weeks in then a blast before pct? do you think that would help at all? i mean if you think i should do 1000ius a week all the through i will definitely do it!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 3, 2012)

you think the typical pct would work?
nolva at 40/40/20/20 with clomid at 50/50/50/50?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

a blast at the beginning and one at the end leaves you suppressed in the middle...what good is that?

your pct for this cycle is going to look something like this:

normal hcg usage up to 14 days after your last test injection. Then you will start hcg at 2500iu eod for 10 shots. Day after your last shot you will start serm therapy...clomid @ 50mg am and pm so 100mg per day for 30 days. Then nolva @ 40mg ed for 45 days. During the entire pct you will stay on your ai for a remainder of a week to week and a half after your nolva is finished and you should taper off the ai as well during the last week of its use. The ai dosage is dependant upon blood work results.

Thats a pretty good idea of what a pct after a heavy cycle looks like


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 3, 2012)

What cobra said lol

750 and 500 is a big cycle but it's not huge. 1000 and 750 I think is overkill. Cobra's for sure right about dbol at the end. I did it last cycle and gained about 6 lbs in 3 weeks which I didn't mind gaining some extra weight before pct but with dbol aromatizing so fast and being shut down hard from deca for so long, pct was an absolute bitch and so was I. I especially wouldn't do it if you're going into a contest. Just make sure your clean bulking. I bloated up like a fish from the dbol and deca. I packed on 34 lbs but I had a moon face and I'd guess 15-20 of it was muscle. The rest was water and fat cuz I ate everything in sight.


----------



## Azog (Jul 3, 2012)

Can we get a simpler break down of this pct? Sorry if Im a dipshit, but it was a little confusing. I just wanna know exactly what you mean, since Im sure theres some gold in that paragraph.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

Normal hcg use is 500iu Mon/thurs...weeks 1-24
Week 24 start 2500iu hcg eod for 10 shots
After hcg start serms therapy (pct) clomid @ 50mg am & 50mg pm ed for 30 days.
Also start nolva @ 40mg ed for 45 days 
For the ai this will need to be continued all the way from your cycle to 1 1/2-2 weeks after serms therapy. Also taper the ai starting after serm therapy to avoid estro rebound....

Disclamer:

This pct is not designed for everyone. It is specific to the dosages and compounds for this threads cycle.


----------



## DF (Jul 3, 2012)

Travis are you going to make a log?  I would love to see how this run goes for you.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 3, 2012)

Cobra just have you a proven PCT for this 19nor long cycle. You will be good bro. Open a log Trav.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 3, 2012)

5'8" at 240 lbs?? Holy crap! That's like a human chode!!


All kidding aside I think the advice given so far is pretty solid. If you are going to compete someday there's a pretty good chance you will be above the 3 to 5 gram per week mark as far as usage goes at some point. But, your body does develop a tolerance so it's best to move up slowly like everyone is advising you. 

Not to scare you, but for me, Deca was much more of a problem than tren as far as dick problems. My libido and sex drive was still there but I couldn't stay hard to save my life. This may not be true for you, but you should certainly be ready for it.

STOP fighting the hcg, you will need it. You can use it on an "as needed" basis if you like, HOWEVER, pay very careful attention to the situation. For too many people, "as needed" becomes "ahhh, I don't need it." Order about 10 vials of 5000IU each hcg, you'll likely need most of those (5 vials just for the blast alone).  

PCT needs to be heavy and the one that was laid out looks fine... although I would caution running an AI for an extended period of time with 2 SERMs during PCT (if I understood that correctly) as low E2 levels can be worse than deca dick.

If I were you, I would seriously consider using Aromasin (Exemestane) instead of Arimidex. I find it much easier to control my levels with Aromasin, whereas with arimidex they sway a bit more. Also, the Aromasin will help to lower SHBG, much the same as winstrol would... so that's a nice bonus


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 3, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> if you need cardio and tren effected that while you were on it the first time its not gonna matter what you run your test at, it will still effect your cardio bro
> 
> and* the dick thing is solved with simple blood work man*...you got to follow it especially since it seems like your sensitive to either estro or prolactin or both



Sometimes not... I've talked to guys that have complained about deca dick but their blood work was in order. Anxiety can play a role as well and is often over looked. Scripts from the doc for anxiety should be tried if blood work is good to go.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

I never really push one ai over another because I have found that they all work differently on people and only the user knows which one works the best. So far aromasin works the best for me but I am switching back to adex next cycle. 

Pob...alot of guys dont get prolactin checked when they get there bloods. I know privatemd labs doesnt have it on their hormone panels so I never get mine checked. If blood work doesnt show a problem then ya I would start looking else where for solutions.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 3, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> *I never really push one ai over another because I have found that they all work differently on people *and only the user knows which one works the best. So far aromasin works the best for me but I am switching back to adex next cycle.
> 
> Pob...alot of guys dont get prolactin checked when they get there bloods. I know privatemd labs doesnt have it on their hormone panels so I never get mine checked. If blood work doesnt show a problem then ya I would start looking else where for solutions.



That part I bolded is true... you need to experiment to see which one is going to work best for you. Get the facts about each one, have a plan, and execture each plan to make your decision.

About Deca Dick too... sometimes it's a combination of performance anxiety and bloods not being in line... and by performance anxiety I mean POB's girl telling him "Hey, stop being such a little fucking faggot and get that thing hard!"


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 3, 2012)

Get Some said:


> That part I bolded is true... you need to experiment to see which one is going to work best for you. Get the facts about each one, have a plan, and execture each plan to make your decision.
> 
> About Deca Dick too... sometimes it's a combination of performance anxiety and bloods not being in line... and by performance anxiety I mean POB's girl telling him "Hey, stop being such a little fucking faggot and get that thing hard!"



lmao ya thats pob!

Ive had dick issues more with tren then deca...as far as keeping it hard goes...always been able to get it hard then in the heat of shit turns into a wet rope....try pushing a wet rope


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 4, 2012)

thanks brothers for all of your words of wisdom! especially you big cobra! as far as blood work i set up and appointment next week and i will post them up as soon as i get them! I didnt think of doing a log this run but I will for you guys. I hope i can get to the 255-265 while not looking like the michelin man and then i will asses what I need to do from there!! I have 10 5000iu vials from cvl and my test and deca is from starke. All I need is my AI and pct... i will definitely try out aromasin this go around.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 4, 2012)

So let me see if I got this shit straight now!!

*Weeks 1-22:* Testosterone enanthate@ 750mg/ week
*Weeks 1-18:* nandrolone Decanoate@ 500mg/week
*Weeks 1-6: *dbol@ 50mg/day
*weeks 16-22:* anavar @ 60mg/day 
Arimidex: .25-50mg eod as needed
Caber: .5mg E3D
*weeks 1-22:* hcg 500iu mon/thurs
*Week 24:* 2500iu HCG eod for 10 shot

START OF PCT!!
*Week 27:* Clomid@100mg ed for 30 days
                           Nolva@ 40mg ed for 45 days

Shit this is a hell of a cycle!! I need to get another calendar!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 4, 2012)

if you have 10 vials of hcg why are you complaining about it so much lol


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 4, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> if you have 10 vials of hcg why are you complaining about it so much lol



you know me! i dont want to mess up and do it wrong and waste my money lol


----------



## Jada (Jul 4, 2012)

Travis this cycle is going to be crazy! I'm happy u gonna do a log.


----------



## DF (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing your results on this Bro.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 5, 2012)

im gonna plan a log but you guys are gonna have to point me in the right direction! my logs are boring as hell!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 5, 2012)

Mine are too!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 5, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Mine are too!



Your logs might be boring but your "log" isn't


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 5, 2012)

LMAO!!!!! I LOVE you guys.  Specially you colt. I just love a man with Tats. Wink wink.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 5, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> So let me see if I got this shit straight now!!
> 
> *Weeks 1-22:* Testosterone enanthate@ 750mg/ week
> *Weeks 1-18:* nandrolone Decanoate@ 500mg/week
> ...


Purely out of academic interest: this fascinates me!

Travis, please do the diet perfectly, train and sleep perfectly, and post pictures and stats. Yes, it's aggressive, but it could be brilliant. (You are in perfect health I hope!)


----------



## Hurt (Jul 5, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> im gonna plan a log but you guys are gonna have to point me in the right direction! my logs are boring as hell!



It's easy bro, just follow my log on the other site as a template....and....wait for it.....



get a mother fucking camera!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 6, 2012)

yall guys are crazy! lol made my day!
i knew hurt was gonna tell me to get a damn camera! next paycheck i will go check some out at best buy...anyone know anything about affordable cameras?? lol
everything WILL be on point this cycle! my diet, training, and rest... my diet was slipping during my tren cycle.. i guess i felt i could have more treat meals but that shit is going out the window this time!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 6, 2012)

Ya bro deca is way different then Tren....Tren you can cheat a lil more with and be ok...deca has to be on point


----------



## Get Some (Jul 6, 2012)

who doesn't have a phone with a camera these days? lol... is it just me?? haha

you can really hit beastmode with the right amount of deca... just packin on pounds like crazy after a number of weeks


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 6, 2012)

i will be hitting you up about my diet and shit like that big cobra and see if its good by you!
man my phone sucks man!! all i can do with it is text! lol
but my goal is the 255-265 range and that is 15-25 pounds...i think i can get that! at 5 8 im gonna need someone to put my damn shoes on for me!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 24, 2012)

i just wanted to bump this in make sure this cycle was g2g before i start early august!
i talked to sponge and wondered if i could use clomid instead of hcg? what do yall think?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 24, 2012)

clomid is like the older outdated version of hcg for on cycle use  Not saying you cant use it but I would use hcg over clomid


----------



## Spongy (Jul 24, 2012)

I would personally use HCG for this cycle.  Clomid has its place for sure, and I use it on TRT, but desensitization should not be a major issue in this cycle if you are not using HCG permanently.  I know some may argue with me on this point, but I think moderate HCG use definitely has a place!

I think this is a very very solid cycle.  I love the ending with Var, you will really start to lean out there if you adjust your diet to more of a recomp type setting.  60mg is a good dose, but if your bloods are in order and everything looks good I believe you can definitely bump that up IF NEEDED.  Not saying you will.  I'm doing 50mg ED right now with fantastic results.  

Have you thought about HGH?  Running 4-5 IU ED will keep you LEAN while allowing you to pile on that mass!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 25, 2012)

hmmm well i guess i will stay on the plan that we decided with the hcg!
i have thought about running hgh but i dont trust it! and that makes me what to use peps instead lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 25, 2012)

Yea Travis my cycle im just started is just about like yours,im running;

Test Cyp-750mg/week
Deca-600mg/week
Masteron-400mg/week
Caber-.5mg E3D
Aromasin-25mg/day
HCG-250iu twice per week,i never come off it or test either,cause im on lifetime trt

and im gonna run this cycle prolly22-24 weeks like my last one

I had more problems with deca after my last pin of it,during cycle no problems with deca dick,but after i quit pinning,i couldnt finish during sex at all,and it got really upset,and anxiety set in,deca hangs around in your BF for weeks after you quit it,and i had stop taking my caber and im thinking it was a prolatin rebound,so i started caber back and ran my test for an extra month,decreasing the test dose 100mg/week till i got back down to my trt dose

Deca is brutal on sexual stuff lol


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 25, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Yea Travis my cycle im just started is just about like yours,im running;
> 
> Test Cyp-750mg/week
> Deca-600mg/week
> ...



i think its a 19nor thing!! lol you know how bad tren messed me up! im really worried about deca dick because when i come off im gonna crash!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 25, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> i think its a 19nor thing!! lol you know how bad tren messed me up! im really worried about deca dick because when i come off im gonna crash!



just keep taking the caber for a few weeks after coming off man


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 25, 2012)

and travis...fuck peps brotha...gh all the way...not sure why you would be scared bro


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 25, 2012)

thanks bullseye! im stocking up on caber now lol
cobra im scared of getting some bunk ass hgh!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 25, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> thanks bullseye! im stocking up on caber now lol
> cobra im scared of getting some bunk ass hgh!



good brother,keep me posted,i wanna see how yours goes,i'll do the same bro......plus a little caber will even help your johnson stand at attention lol


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 25, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> thanks bullseye! im stocking up on caber now lol
> cobra im scared of getting some bunk ass hgh!



It's all in who you know brotha


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

We dont do fake Hgh on Si Bro.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 25, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> good brother,keep me posted,i wanna see how yours goes,i'll do the same bro......plus a little caber will even help your johnson stand at attention lol



I have problems with my junk while on! lol hopefully the caber fixes that!..couldnt even get it up on tren even with double the test!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 25, 2012)

Im gonna start looking into the hgh guys! Need to research!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 25, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> I have problems with my junk while on! lol hopefully the caber fixes that!..couldnt even get it up on tren even with double the test!



first brother,get your estradiol checked,then get you a.i adjusted,then take caber at .5mg E3D or M/W/F its prolly high prolactin or  hig test conversion to estro causing this,i know i had the find out myself which it was,its either one or the other


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> first brother,get your estradiol checked,then get you a.i adjusted,then take caber at .5mg E3D or M/W/F its prolly high prolactin or  *high test conversion to estro* causing this,i know i had the find out myself which it was,its either one or the other



Thats exactly what I think it is, if/when I run tren I will either run it at the same dosage or the TREN higher, since its the stronger drug and takes over, leaving the Test to turn into E.


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> Im gonna start looking into the hgh guys! Need to research!



There is one well know place to get the real deal (Rips), but not sure if they are stocked atm.


----------



## Jada (Jul 25, 2012)

Yea Travis pics!!!!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 25, 2012)

Bullseye Forever said:


> first brother,get your estradiol checked,then get you a.i adjusted,then take caber at .5mg E3D or M/W/F its prolly high prolactin or  hig test conversion to estro causing this,i know i had the find out myself which it was,its either one or the other



im getting a blood test done next week!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 25, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> There is one well know place to get the real deal (Rips), but not sure if they are stocked atm.



are we talking the real deal here? i havent checked with him in a while!


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 25, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Yea Travis pics!!!!



i swear if you and hurt dont stop giving me grief! lol im working on getting a digital camera!


----------



## DF (Jul 25, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> are we talking the real deal here? i havent checked with him in a while!



No not RD, but I'm sure you can Pinn point the place.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Jul 25, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> No not RD, but I'm sure you can Pinn point the place.



oh! i see it now d! im sure he is stocking up


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jul 25, 2012)

with your cycle and hgh you will blow up so fast man,make your head swim


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 14, 2012)

Wells guys I finally put together my whole cycle..gear, aromitase inhibitors,pct, the whole nine yards!!
Getting ready to start this shit up here in about a week or so!! Sitting at a good 235-238 tuesday through friday. I have a cheat meal on friday night and saturday night and when i weight myself monday im anywhere between 242-245 lol then the weight slowly drops through the week


----------



## DF (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice Trav! I'll be following along.


----------



## Jada (Aug 14, 2012)

Travis followin u all the way ! Post pics


----------

